# My New Tattoo - EMS



## Rattletrap (Jul 24, 2007)

Show us your EMS or Fire 'Too


----------



## eggshen (Jul 24, 2007)

Jesu de Christo....it's just a job. Also we do not snatch life from death. What happens happens. If I or you or whoever is not there....someone else will be. 

Cheers
Egg

p.s.
I am glad I never inked myself over a job that is not that rewarding and does not pay well enough at all.

Egg again


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jul 24, 2007)

hey, if that's his passion and he truely enjoys it, how is it different from any other tattoo?


----------



## eggshen (Jul 24, 2007)

I stand corrected, my wife just got an oil and gas tattoo. My dad might have an H&R Block one now that I think about it.

Egg


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 24, 2007)

I seen a woman that had.. "slippery when wet".. I guess she worked on the road construction? .... 

Yeah, all these wackers with tatt.'s and then in about 10 years, when they are doing another profession... 

R/r 911


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 24, 2007)

eggshen said:


> I stand corrected, my wife just got an oil and gas tattoo. My dad might have an H&R Block one now that I think about it.
> 
> Egg


dear johnny raincloud,
if you don't like the thread, why not just leave the guy alone?

for the rest of you who would like to show your tattoo's, i wouldn't mind seeing them. other's might appreciate them, too.


----------



## eggshen (Jul 24, 2007)

Not Johnny Raincloud, Johnny been in the game forever and know better. Cheers Ryder

Egg


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 24, 2007)

eggshen said:


> *Johnny been in the game forever*
> 
> Egg


oh, hai, i thikn i gotchure messgre:huh:


----------



## eggshen (Jul 24, 2007)

I have 2 hobbies. One of which is the study of languages/linguistics. I am not sure if the previous post is some kind of colloquilalism, dialect or what. Either way I do not grasp it's intended meaning.

Egg


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think it says oh ok I think I got your message


----------



## eggshen (Jul 24, 2007)

Ahh it may indeed. Thanks

Egg


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 24, 2007)

yep I know how it is to be in a hurry and not type what u want...I think I learned a new language...Fast type


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on your cool Tattoo!


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice tat! I have been considering a star of life myself. LOVE IT


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 25, 2007)

One might want to consider where one places it on their body. Many EMS and Fire Dept. do not allow tatt's., where they are visible. Many require the be covered up. Our department does not allow visualization of tatt's.... 

R/r 911


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 25, 2007)

I do agree with R/r 911 about placement if anyone is thinking of getting a tattoo.

Emtgirl21 - If you are interested in getting a tattoo you might wish to look at strikethebox.com for some ideas. There is a section dedicated to the gals. This site is dedicated to fire and ems tattoos. You might be surprised what departments some of these people are on as they are large departments.

Doesn't the constitution say I have a right to bare arms? 

BTW the owner of the ambulance company I work for said "Pretty cool!" when he saw pics of them.


----------



## eggshen (Jul 25, 2007)

I was going to get one but my forklift tattoo that covered my "I work in shipping/receiving" tattoo was too big. However, I am taking my daughter to get her 4th grade tattoo in early September.

Egg


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of one or two of these but since I have 4+ years to decide I'm just thinking of it.


----------



## emtkelley (Jul 25, 2007)

Geez folks, it's a tat. Let him have his fun with it.

The colors are nice and I like the design. Is it new? How long have you had it?

I'm considering getting some work done on my um.....upper frontal body area as it will be a coverup on an old tattoo. It is going to be an upturned hand with a butterfly resting on it along wih a crysanthamum, which is my birthmonth flower. The hand represents my birth mother and the butterfly represents my mother (who loves butterflys). I am the flower and the whole thing is for my adoption. Some day I will get it done or a version of it. I wanted something originlal and this is the guy who will make it happen for me when I decide to do it.:

www.myspace.com/torridtattoos


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 25, 2007)

emtkelley said:


> Geez folks, it's a tat. Let him have his fun with it.
> 
> The colors are nice and I like the design. Is it new? How long have you had it?
> 
> ...


this sounds interesting and well thought out. do you have a drawing of what you want this to look like? i think you should post it if you do!


----------



## Phridae (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice tattoo! Its very nicely done.

I've always considered getting a tattoo, but, I just to know if I get something now, I'll like it in 10 years, ya know? They're just a little to permanent for me...

In other news. I've been gone from these forums for...quite some time. I'm sad to see the newer people are not very pleasent.

If you dont have anything nice to say, DONT SAY ANYTHING AT ALL.


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 25, 2007)

Phridae said:


> Nice tattoo! Its very nicely done.
> 
> I've always considered getting a tattoo, but, I just to know if I get something now, I'll like it in 10 years, ya know? They're just a little to permanent for me...
> 
> ...


i feel the same way about tattoos. i'm in my early 30's now, and most of my friends who got the cool tatt's of the early 90's  now regret it. plus, when my college buddies were getting ink, i was way more into piercings. i always thought--why would i pay so much money for a tattoo when i can just give myself my own piercing on the cheap? ha ha! however, i love seeing work that other people have had done--i just would get sick of seeing it on my own skin. 

ps. i don't thing all the newbs are so unpleasant! i'm kinda new, and i don't fancy myself too much of a troublemaker aside from lightly chiding eggshen for jumping on this thread. i mostly lurk on this board, and it's usually fairly tame. 
<--meanie on rare occasion


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ya I'm new but I sure hope that I'm not mean  I do talk alot though  

I am always worried about getting a tat because I get bored with things easily
And I always remeber the story my mom told me when I first told her I wanted a tattoo She said she saw a woman (becuase she was a nurse and also worked in a nursing home) that got a rose on her chest and like 15-20+years later it went from 1 inch to like a foot...lol gross


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 25, 2007)

The point I was attempting to make and apperantly since many may not be aware of life or know the real world setting is that one may not get an EMS job, or be even considered because they have visible tattoo's. 

Personally, I don't care if people have tatto's or even people on forums like me or not. I am a professional in this business. EMS and medicine is not a game, or hobby to me, nor did I just take a 16 week class to work in this profession. My length in clinicals alone is more than many ever work in the field. So, if I appear more serious, and take this job and how we represent it; and be judged; there is a reason. 

I have seen and had many students that were excellent students that had a  great potential in the career of EMS, F.D., LEO; but do to unwise choices such as obtaining tattos, on their forearms, neck, body peircings, etc.. may never be able to be considered for hire, in many areas, as well as many other professional jobs. Like it or not.. that is the way professions are.

What you do in your private life is your business, but realize all things have consquences. 

R/r 911


----------



## TheDoll (Jul 26, 2007)

rid, i don't think phridea's (sp?) comment was directed at you at all. i think it was more directed at the banter between eggshen and me. your advice is sound, and i think many agree that getting a tattoo requires a lot of thought. the placement of it is even more important! anywhoo...

less talk more tatt pics, please!


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

I personally have always thought that having a ton of tattoos on my arms and legs ext would be super annoying..I have always wanted them in places easily hidden lower back, hip, sholder blade, hairline on neck...just because I want to beable to be prefessional at all times...just sayin 

Also has anyone heard of the 5 year tats that would be coming out soon? from what I've heard they only last 5 years or so kinda like a henna but longer? lol...seems like a good idea


----------



## emtkelley (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a "vision" of what I want it to be. Of course, I'm not a pro in the field and I will leave it up to Matty as to how he wants to design it to bring it up to it's optimum.

I was just remarking to my husband tonight that I would be a bit uncomfortable if a dr. worked on me while wearing an earring. We were watching a show on Discovery Health where the dr. was wearing an earring and the patient became combative. I am not against earrings on men, I just think there is a time and a place.

I wear white t-shirts under my uniform shirts so there is no chance anyone is going to catch a peek of my artwork.

BTW, Babygirl, that's what breast augmentation is for, lol!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Doll. 

Something I learned recently was for women to be careful of not getting a tattoo on their lower back, if they want to have a "spinal block"..during labor/childbirth. Appearantly, it is contraindicated to perform an LP through "inked" area..many anesthesiologist will not perform them. 

R/r 911


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Thanks Doll.
> 
> Something I learned recently was for women to be careful of not getting a tattoo on their lower back, if they want to have a "spinal block"..during labor/childbirth. Appearantly, it is contraindicated to perform an LP through "inked" area..many anesthesiologist will not perform them.
> 
> R/r 911


Ya that kinda makes scene...



emtkelley said:


> BTW, Babygirl, that's what breast augmentation is for, lol!


 
lol thats true!!!


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 26, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> I'm thinking of one or two of these but since I have 4+ years to decide I'm just thinking of it.



I would go for all 3 top one on arm near shoulder.

second all I can say - cold shower - I love tat's there

third just above ankle


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 26, 2007)

emtkelley said:


> Geez folks, it's a tat. Let him have his fun with it.
> 
> The colors are nice and I like the design. Is it new? How long have you had it?
> 
> ...



about 2 days old


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 26, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Thanks Doll.
> 
> Something I learned recently was for women to be careful of not getting a tattoo on their lower back, if they want to have a "spinal block"..during labor/childbirth. Appearantly, it is contraindicated to perform an LP through "inked" area..many anesthesiologist will not perform them.
> 
> R/r 911



I asked an anesthesiologist about that and was told that they have found that the problems noted by anesthesiologist are not the tattoo but also exhist with the same anesthesiologist when there is no tattoo. Just a way to lay off some of the blame. She also stated that there have be some minor issues caused by the tattoos but there is just as much risk of choking while chewing gum. She then showed me her her lower back tattoo.


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 26, 2007)

One last note while on my mind. You never know who has a tattoo right under your nose. I know some lawyers, doctors and even school teachers who have tattoos right under your noses. UV Titanium White can be used on light skin tones to create virtually invisible tattoos  - some very light scaring may occur due to the tattooing process.

I am going to have this done to my tattoo as a highlight to make it pop in bars that have black light. 

side note

be mindful of FDA approval statements as no tattoo ink is FDA approved for humans. Read the statements carefully.

some black light tattoos can be seen here. http://www.tattooartists.org/Gal3975_UV_Blacklight_Ink.asp


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have seen those black light tattoo and think they are SO cool...


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 26, 2007)

removed by me


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Okay, maybe I'm missing the point..Why get a tatt. that one cannot see? And only in blacklight setting? Wouldn't that be missing the whole point of getting a tattoo? 

For as the LP tattoo... that maybe the anesthesiologist own opinion, but I have yet worked at a hospital that performed LP's or blocks on tattooed area because the needle pierces through the skin potentially introducing ink into the spinal fluid. If she wants to do such.. it's her malpractice. 

R/r 911


----------



## Glorified (Jul 27, 2007)

I personally do not see the point in tattoos, other than attention or self assurance.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 28, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Thanks Doll.
> 
> Something I learned recently was for women to be careful of not getting a tattoo on their lower back, if they want to have a "spinal block"..during labor/childbirth. Appearantly, it is contraindicated to perform an LP through "inked" area..many anesthesiologist will not perform them.
> 
> R/r 911


http://www.snopes.com/medical/drugs/tattoo.asp
Something I found on this


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 28, 2007)

Ouch guys. What happened to the whole "if you want it, get it, it's your body"? I'm inked, I know plenty of people who are who have been in this business for WAY to long. One of my closest friends at work has one and is questioning staying in the game (been there for 16 years) but has no regrets about his tat. Also, just because someone leaves EMS doesn't mean that they should regret their tattoo; it's a step in their lives, and some choose to commemorate that with ink.

P.S. I have actually had people who knocked the idea of me having an EMS tat take one look at it and eat their words.


----------



## emtkelley (Jul 28, 2007)

Have any pics of your tat TCERT??


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jul 28, 2007)

The way i see it, some jobs are more than a job. EMS is that way. I mean maybe some people seperate it like any other job but I honestly view it as more of a life style. I wouldnt get one if I wasnt yet in the career or if I hadnt been around it long. Make sure your cut out for it first but for me Its a passion. I love my job. I think the tat is a way to kind of outwardly express your self.  My house has police and ems stuff in two rooms.  If/when I get an EMS tat it will also have the name of the child who I did CPR on and lost prior to going to EMT school. Why? Because he didnt die in vein. He showed me that I needed some more training. Since then I've had a code save out of the exact same situation. The only thing that is stopping me...besides my fear of needles...is that I really just dont want to listen to my parents whine about it for the next 20 yrs.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 28, 2007)

Yep, here it is.


----------



## emtkelley (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey I like that, TCERT! I am always interested in tats, their meaning, whatever, behind them. I like the colors and the design too as well as the OP's. My husband's is on my myspace page. His is the arm with the grim reaper on it. Matty from Torrid did it and it turned out nice. You can veiw some of Matty's work if you click on Torrid's icon on my friend space. He is amazing. 
WARNING:turn your speakers down or his music will make your ears bleed.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 29, 2007)

wow thats cool!! I like it!


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 30, 2007)

The song "Angel" from http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=96793985 was the inspiration for what my 'too says "Paramedics snatching life from death"


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 30, 2007)

Okay... I'm still chuckling over the idea of paying the kind of money tattoo parlors want for their product to get something permanent attached to my body that 'looks good in a bar'  Seriously.. that's truly funny!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 30, 2007)

I wonder if someone seen your tattoo.... _ "Paramedics snatching life from death" ...._ could sue for false advertising on codes that were not successful. ....lol 

Dermagraphics/tattoo's etc.. are fine as long as they are not exposed on duty. What people want and have off duty is their business, on duty is another thing. Yes, I even went out of state to get a tattoo (we just legalized them 2 months ago, we were the last state) but decided not to, I had been accepted into med school, and most do not want such to be visible or displayed. So yes, if one wants art or an ink blot, so be it. I really have no problem with that.  
What I do find funny, is the apparent naivete's of the sayings or hero complex statements, that many are placing on their body. I know to many it is a personal joke, but the public and others may not see it that way...( i.e. snatching life from the grim ripper).. C'mon, let's get real.. We never really win over death, and really never prevent it as well. On good days..*we only postpone death temporary* and if we do successfully treat anyone, it was because it was not their time yet. In some cases, death would be a blessing of relief of pain and suffering. I even read of a medic placing the initials of people they saved.... that is kinda pompass, isn't it? How about the ones they did not save? One can kinda run out of room, huh? ... since our save rate is < 10%. there is really nothing to brag about it, is there? 

This is a job and just so happens our job is stabilize and treat life threatening injuries long enough to get them to the hospital.. that's about it. We do not .."cheat death"... "Save Paramedics" ...."deal with the Angel of Death".. "Don't Fear the Reaper"..or any of that other self gloating titles.  Yes, I have a sense of humor.. but I do not care for over dramatization, when it appears some take it seriously.

R/r 911


----------



## RescueShirts.com (Jul 30, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I wonder if someone seen your tattoo.... _ "Paramedics snatching life from death" ...._ could sue for false advertising on codes that were not successful. ....lol
> 
> Dermagraphics/tattoo's etc.. are fine as long as they are not exposed on duty. What people want and have off duty is their business, on duty is another thing. Yes, I even went out of state to get a tattoo (we just legalized them 2 months ago, we were the last state) but decided not to, I had been accepted into med school, and most do not want such to be visible or displayed. So yes, if one wants art or an ink blot, so be it. I really have no problem with that.
> What I do find funny, is the apparent naivete's of the sayings or hero complex statements, that many are placing on their body. I know to many it is a personal joke, but the public and others may not see it that way...( i.e. snatching life from the grim ripper).. C'mon, let's get real.. We never really win over death, and really never prevent it as well. On good days..*we only postpone death temporary* and if we do successfully treat anyone, it was because it was not their time yet. In some cases, death would be a blessing of relief of pain and suffering. I even read of a medic placing the initials of people they saved.... that is kinda pompass, isn't it? How about the ones they did not save? One can kinda run out of room, huh? ... since our save rate is < 10%. there is really nothing to brag about it, is there?
> ...



Well... Then... Would this one be acceptable?


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 30, 2007)

RescueShirts.com said:


> Well... Then... Would this one be acceptable?



Show us a pic when you have it done. Also, make sure you have a long dissertation justifying all aspects of your tattoo.


----------



## BAMAMEDIC (Jul 30, 2007)

PARAMEDICS, we postpone the inevitable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jul 30, 2007)

*Rid...*

How about "EMS, sometimes we get lucky and you live" on a banner wrapped around a star of life?

Let kids be kids. When they've been in this for twenty years they'll realize how silly that Chinese character tat for "life-saver" above their butt crack really is.

Tat-free and staying that way. Peace.


----------



## holepokenmedic (Jul 31, 2007)

*nice*

Nice work. I own a tatto studio and I am getting ready to get my ems piece. I cant waith34r:


----------



## Rattletrap (Jul 31, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> How about "EMS, sometimes we get lucky and you live" on a banner wrapped around a star of life?
> 
> Let kids be kids. When they've been in this for twenty years they'll realize how silly that Chinese character tat for "life-saver" above their butt crack really is.
> 
> Tat-free and staying that way. Peace.



I have been doing ems for 18 1/2 years and am 41 years old. I want to be a kid and play now.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jul 31, 2007)

*tattoos*

I am inked myself, and dont see any problem with it.There are a couple FF's i know with full sleeve tattoos as well. I do agree, some of the Hero statements are lame and retarded at best, like most EMS/Fire shirts (ie "if they sent us to hell we'd only put it out" and the other nonsense). 
I do find it funny how some people say they would be uncomfortable if a doctor had an earring,or long hair pulled back in a ponytail. Im thinking, if your dying, you really dont give a :censored: about what I look like as long as your going to live. When i first got into EMS, i was going for my initial vote in at a volly rescue squad. At the time, being a surfer, I had semi long hair, which i kept neat and pulled back while on duty. I came to find out, there was a problem with me having long hair, and i wasnt going to get voted in. So, i cut the sides really short, and pulled it up under my hat. Spent the next 2 years running duties, won rookie of the year, became an instructor/mentor for newbies, and many more. It was great, when at our rescue banquet, i finally took the hat off amidst the gasps of disbelief. Hmmmm, apparently, as long as they didnt know, i actually worked out ok for the squad, imagine that. 
Even better, had a nurse/medic proceed to tell me how "unprofessional" it was, and it looked "bad" in the eyes of the public. I asked her how "hair" affects performance? it doesnt make me stupid. 
I also pointed out, that by far THE MOST UNPROFESSIONAL aspect as far as appearances go ( and she fell into this category) is being FAT and cumbersome. At least I can run up 6 flights of stairs, with equipment, work a code and make it back down. Id like to see her do that!. And as much as she went on her typical nurse tyrade of how many hours..blah...blah...MEDS..blah..blah...this one time in nurse camp. Thats fine, but if your too FAT to reach the patient your no help, if your too FAT to lift a stretcher your no help, too FAT to step up into the unit because the steps are too high and you can't physically lift that monstrosity you call a thigh, your no help. 
From now on, im gonna refuse to be treated by anyone overweight in health care, if you can't take care of yourself, who can you take care of?

sorry for the long post--


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 31, 2007)

I believe it has do with image and the professionalism that is portrayed. Sorry, I live in the Midwest, and Grandma and Grandpa rather have a 400 pounder working on them than someone with tatt.'s and a ear ring.. that is the way it is.. like or not. The same going with television stations, and corporate world, looks give the first impressions. As bad as we may not want to believe it, people are ignorant to know if someone knows the cranial nerves or just how to take a blood pressure, so they base it upon image. Wrong or right, that is how the majority of people perceive things. 

Professional image as well can not be overstressed. Very few times do we see troopers that have long hair, tattoo's up and down the arms.. the reason..? Again, image and what they portray. The same as many say there is no difference from a Doc wearing scrubs and wearing shirt/tie. The medic wearing a uniform versus T-shirts and jeans. Well, studies have demonstrated and shown differently. The same as people prefer and describe they trust those nurses that wear white.. There is no wrong or right, it is a personal decision, however; one just needs to be aware of it, and at least educated of the possible side effects.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jul 31, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> The point I was attempting to make and apperantly since many may not be aware of life or know the real world setting is that one may not get an EMS job, or be even considered because they have visible tattoo's.
> <snip>
> What you do in your private life is your business, but realize all things have consquences.
> 
> R/r 911


I actually completely understand, and agree, with your statements.  There is a girl who runs on our department that has tattoos all up and down both arms and she does a fine job as a EMS provider.  However, we have a large percentage of elderly in our jurisdiction that would prefer NOT to be under her care.  Our dept. backs her, however, I've also heard stories from a guy I work with on another dept where they are not allowed to have visible tattoos.  So, yeah, what you do with your own body is totally up to you, just be aware that you will often be judged on your appearance.  

I honestly haven't decided yet if I'm going to get any FF or EMT tattoos yet.  I have two tattoos now that reflect my belief system, but not my job.  And, at the moment, none of my tattoos are visible.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree, especially on the "gramma/granpa" from the "midwest" aspect. Understanding that for the most part, their concept of medicine was only home remedies. Like cutting a potatoe and placing it on a cut for example. And being stuck out in the middle of nowhere, that "old-fashioned" sense is paramount. Could definitely see image as being an issue there. So, anything flannel print or nascar is good for a uniform?....ahah just kidding..... I wonder if an overweight co-worker could hump gear to the middle of a field for a farm machinery accident without "coding" themsleves...hmmmm...LOL


----------



## jason911 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm a field-trainer and have been in EMS for 15 years. If I leave EMS tomorrow, I will have no regrets about this tattoo, because EMS represents a significant part of my life/history, of which I am proud to have participated.

Besides, it was a cover-up, on top of an old scar and an old tattoo which I got when I was 17. So even if I hated tattoos, it was essentially a lesser of evils, and a vast improvement over the previous "homemade" one I had. 






This was custom made by me and my artist. I drew up a rough idea of what I wanted, and he polished it up and perfected it.

It was done by Johnny at Sacred Art, in Springfield, MO. I highly recommend him!


----------



## jason911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Just wanted to add:  It's concealed under my sleeve. I personally feel that tattoos do not carry nearly as bad of a stigma these days as they once did, but I do concede that visible tattoos tend to look unprofessional.  If I'm hanging out shirtless at the lake with my friends, it's one thing... if I'm in uniform and starting an IV on an elderly lady, it's entirely another.

I don't condemn those who do have visible tattoos... but they are taking a chance of appearing unprofessional to others.


----------



## Jay114 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> EMS and medicine is not a game, or hobby to me, nor did I just take a 16 week class to work in this profession.
> 
> R/r 911



I'm currently in that 16 week class. I agree that this is not a game, or a hobby. But please, don't equate this first step into EMS as something trivial. We all start  here, and I get a sense from some of your posts that you are dismissive of the EMT course. You have posted quite truthfully that it is low on physiology, anatomy etc. I agree with that as well. But I can't help getting a bit defensive when you so casually toss away training that to me is the first step into a whole new world. Having never done anything medical before, I find the course challenging and something a bit overwhelming. I understand that my role as an EMT is one of support to higher levels of training, and I understand the limitations my training comes with. But it is worthwhile and honorable in it's own right.


----------



## jason911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Jay114 said:


> I'm currently in that 16 week class. I agree that this is not a game, or a hobby. But please, don't equate this first step into EMS as something trivial. We all start  here, and I get a sense from some of your posts that you are dismissive of the EMT course. You have posted quite truthfully that it is low on physiology, anatomy etc. I agree with that as well. But I can't help getting a bit defensive when you so casually toss away training that to me is the first step into a whole new world. Having never done anything medical before, I find the course challenging and something a bit overwhelming. I understand that my role as an EMT is one of support to higher levels of training, and I understand the limitations my training comes with. But it is worthwhile and honorable in it's own right.



/off-topic

Agreed.

I regard *both* the EMT and the EMT-P courses as merely providing the rough basics which then allow the provider to begin his/her real training:  on the streets.  Anyone who graduates from paramedic school believing themselves to be well-trained is mistaken.  After fifteen years of working in a high-volume area, I still learn new things almost daily.

If the EMT-Basic course could be represented as simply a "drop in the bucket" of knowledge which the provider must have in order to be regarded as competent, then the paramedic course is perhaps best represented as ten drops in a bucket; more than the basic course, to be sure... yet relatively speaking, he/she is still much closer to being _unprepared_, than to being prepared.

The school provides just the most basic of frameworks necessary to ensure that the provider isn't too lethal when he hits the streets.

I have known experienced EMT-Basics who are infinitely more competent and dedicated than certain paramedics.  It most definitely boils down to their level of commitment, their experience, and a certain innate aptitude which some possess and some do not.

/resume topic


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 3, 2007)

Both of you bring up good points. Not to hijack this thread, simply compare the EMT Course with Adv First-Aid, so yes in comparison to even very basic medicine it is very nominal, and yes I agree the current Paramedic curriculum is as well. Both are shameful and embarrassing! 

For as the tatt.'s they look nice, good colors! Possibly, when I retire from EMS, I might obtain one, with "Thanks for the Memories"... hmm maybe not, some may interpret in regards to my ex-wives


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 6, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Both of you bring up good points. Not to hijack this thread, simply compare the EMT Course with Adv First-Aid, so yes in comparison to even very basic medicine it is very nominal, and yes I agree the current Paramedic curriculum is as well. Both are shameful and embarrassing!
> 
> For as the tatt.'s they look nice, good colors! Possibly, when I retire from EMS, I might obtain one, with "Thanks for the Memories"... *hmm maybe not, some may interpret in regards to my ex-wives *


lol, dork  ! jk
i know that i was early to jump on this thread and everything, but that was bc i was interested in seeing what tattoos everyone had. i think i mentioned earlier (pardon me, if i didn't) that i really like admiring tatt's, but i've never wanted one. i've always thought my best markings i've gained from life are any scar i've acquired by accident. i proudly wear them, and wouldn't change their placement or memory!
on an odd note, i've always thought scarification is particularly interesting. i would never do it, but i think it is fascinating that some cultures practice this. in fact, there is a guy who works at the hospital where i work, and he has some on his face. every time i see him i think "you have the most beautiful face". i don't know if he thinks so, and i'm sure he gets some strange reactions from people here in indiana. anyway, i think it looks amazing.


----------



## emtkelley (Aug 6, 2007)

Ugh, I must be tired. I thought you said thanks for the mammaries!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 7, 2007)

emtkelley said:


> Ugh, I must be tired. I thought you said thanks for the mammaries!



Damn, you just made me re-read the entire thread.  :blush:


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 7, 2007)

> Ugh, I must be tired. I thought you said thanks for the mammaries!





> hmm maybe not, some may interpret in regards to my ex-wives




If he did I can see why that might be an issue.


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 14, 2007)

Could not resist.


----------



## emtkelley (Aug 14, 2007)

*Jul 14 2007 7:17A *


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 21, 2007)

Got this one on Right calf yesterday. Got another planned on the 10th of sept.


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 21, 2007)

oops double post


----------



## DAN911 (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice tattoo !!!B)


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 22, 2007)

Rattletrap said:


> Got this one on Right calf yesterday. Got another planned on the 10th of sept.


Ohh I like it!!!


----------



## adcantu (Aug 22, 2007)

For Egg... As far as not getting a tattoo for a job, I can see your point. However, for myself, EMS is not just a job, its a passion, its a way of life, its something that I am proud to be a part of. I dont have any ems tats yet, but I indend to get at least one. 

For my point, let me say that I was in the US Navy. I was medically discharged 5 years ago. I love the Navy, and I have a tatt that says Honor Courage Commitment. The Navy Core Values. Was it a job, yes. I love the Navy, and am proud and greatful for the expereinces and such I went through. I am who I am today because of those experiences. 

My other tattoo says SPQR. The reason I got this tattoo was because of my travels throughout europe, the middle east, and africa. I was able to visit every modern country that was part of the roman empire, aside from Lybia. There is more to the story than that, but thats the basic idea lol.

I will post some pictures of my tats later.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 22, 2007)

okay... okay... i understand about the job thing egg, but forgive me for saying this but i NEVER want you to treat me or my family. EMS for most is a life style and a passion. EMS= Every Marriage Suffers. If you don't understad tnat you have to love this to do this, I suggest that you get out now. you may be good at it, but i personally wouldn't consider you a good EMS Professional.

As for the tats, i'm working on designing one for myself.


----------



## PCB (Aug 22, 2007)

emtkelley said:


> BTW, Babygirl, that's what breast augmentation is for, lol!



Not to hijack the thread, but how about some breast augmentation pics? Maybe some with tats??

PC:blush:


----------



## Luno (Aug 22, 2007)

PArescueEMT, hate to interject this here, but in EMS, some help is better than no help, and tattoo'd, long haired, whatever...  When a person has sustained severe trauma, or is in a life threatening situation/illness, you look like an angel no matter their personal preference.  It is a job, when you can't leave it at work, you're priming for burnout.  Look around at some of the people who have been at this a while, and what their responses are for treating someone off duty.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2007)

PCB said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but how about some breast augmentation pics? Maybe some with tats??
> 
> PC:blush:



Let's not go there.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 23, 2007)

okay Luno... i am one who has been out there for a while. i'm coming up on 10 years in EMS. I feel as tho I am entitled to my opinion which is what i issued. I am not paid in EMS, I am only a volunteer and it is a hobby for me.

If you Disagree with me so be it. there is no need to try to start a thread fight. My thoughts have been shared, and that is the last you will hear from me in this thread until i design my tat.


----------



## sandboxmedic (Aug 23, 2007)

*Tats in EMS*

I have to agree with Luno, I dont see someone really caring about what i look like if they are seriously injured, or sick. What matters is that you can do the job,and do it right. The one exception to this, id say, is a facial piercing....other than that, no worries


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 23, 2007)

my comment wasn't based upon looks, it was based on the comment of it esentially being nothing more than a paycheck. I am Pierced, and am going to get inked. I had Long Hair when i started. I have no problem with the way anyone looks, but EMS isn't just a paycheck.


----------



## Rattletrap (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this is going to be my last EMS related Tattoo. It was inspired by the song "The Angel" from http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=96793985


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rattletrap said:


> Show us your EMS or Fire 'Too



looks kinda small how big is it?


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't understand why everyone has to attack things they don't understand or agree with.  I honestly think that if you don't understand it ask questions.  If you don't agree with it then politely express that.  Who are you to say that someones decision to do something to themselves is stupid or wrong???  I am sure that we can all sit down and pin point something about your life we don't agree with and pick that apart calling you stupid.  

This mind set that EMS is just a job.  I am not even a care provider and that irks me to no freaking end.  EMS is a life style and those of you who don't think that are seriously lacking something.  I understand that everyone wants to leave work at work and that is completely acceptable.  But do you not study at home on your own time?? Do you not attempt to better yourself threw your own funding and personal time??  if you don't then I know many on this forum who would chastise you for that..  Many of you who are saying that EMS is just a job.  

As far as not getting a job because of a visible tattoo I can't see that  being an issue enless you said tattoo is above your shirt collar or on your hands.  I have full sleeve tattoos and people still don't know that I have tattoos. I suppose that is one nice thing about working in a business casual enviroment.  

To each their own.  I think that if some one chooses to express their love for the job and what not then let them be.  It is their skin not yours.  Take your self righteous crap some where else.  

Those of you who think and act as if you can do no wrong I am sure you have so please enough with the Hippocratic BS.  This is a family oriented site not a site to come and argue every possible topic.  Opinions are great but there is a point when we must realize that not every one is going to share our opinions and we need to stop forcing ours on others.


----------



## karaya (Jun 26, 2008)

LE-EMT said:


> This is a family oriented site not a site to come and argue every possible topic.


 
Families don't argue?


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

karaya said:


> Families don't argue?


LOL, good point.


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 26, 2008)

valid point but what happened to the educational value of this site.  The only thing I have learned in the passing weeks is that opinions are all that matters here.  I would think that the educational purposes would prevail..............


----------



## LE-EMT (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I am all for a good debate but we have gotten away from what I believe to be the point of this site.  Education, the sharing of experience and knowledge.


----------



## mikie (Jun 26, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I seen a woman that had.. "slippery when wet".. I guess she worked on the road construction? ....



Ahh!!  That was kinda funny and gross...depending on where your mind is!

I have a [rather stupid] friend whom was once drunk and had a tattoo right above his _gluteus maximus_... "Exit only"


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 27, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> [snip]And, at the moment, none of my tattoos are visible.



Well, that was an accurate statement. . . . . . .for about 6 months.  I now have this on my inner left forearm.  Not at all EMS related, but still a visible tattoo.


----------



## mikie (Jun 27, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> Well, that was an accurate statement. . . . . . .for about 6 months.  I now have this on my inner left forearm.  Not at all EMS related, but still a visible tattoo.



...what is it (no offense, maybe I'm just out of it right now)?


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jun 29, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> ...what is it (no offense, maybe I'm just out of it right now)?


**laugh**  No, I'm not offended.  It is a rather obtuse symbol.  It's a viking rune.  Century's ago not only did the vikings have their own alphabet (runes), but each one of their letters also had a meaning behind it.  The one I got tattooed on my inner arm is called Uruz and it's the viking rune meaning strength.


----------



## mikie (Jun 29, 2008)

wolfwyndd said:


> **laugh**  No, I'm not offended.  It is a rather obtuse symbol.  It's a viking rune.  Century's ago not only did the vikings have their own alphabet (runes), but each one of their letters also had a meaning behind it.  The one I got tattooed on my inner arm is called Uruz and it's the viking rune meaning strength.



that's pretty darn cool!


----------



## alex71 (Jul 11, 2008)

i was thinking of getting a small tatoo for every save , still nto srue about it though


----------



## reaper (Jul 11, 2008)

That would be a mighty small tattoo, since you don't have very many "Saves"!


----------



## 68blackbird (Jul 11, 2008)

reaper said:


> That would be a mighty small tattoo, since you don't have very many "Saves"!



come on now


----------



## Jon (Jul 11, 2008)

reaper said:


> That would be a mighty small tattoo, since you don't have very many "Saves"!


Reaper... I could do this too... because I've been at this for 7 years and still haven't had a freaking CPR/AED save. They all die in the ED or ICU.

I've been working full-time 911 for 5 months... and I haven't even had a code.

Life's not fair, is it?


----------



## Fish (Feb 29, 2012)

Ridryder911 said:


> I seen a woman that had.. "slippery when wet".. I guess she worked on the road construction? ....
> 
> Yeah, all these wackers with tatt.'s and then in about 10 years, when they are doing another profession...
> 
> R/r 911



or was a fan of the Bon Jovi Album titled slippery when wet


----------

